# please read this- schzophrenia part 2



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

If you havent read part one, please dont bother reading this or you wont really understand it.

confused or very displaced thinking------some of you may think that this has to do with dp and it probably does, but according to alot of sources, this can be schzophrenia. I feel like i cant really think straight and random thoughts come to my head alot. i just feel like im not really being connected to anything i do.

Intrusive thoughts- i have had thoughts of like stabbing or having sex with people in my family. obviously, this is bizzare and i would never do that, but they come to my head. ive also read that this had to do with ocd but yeah..

extreme moodiness- i get pissed of at everything and i mean everything. i died in an online game i threw a watter bottle and break stuff.. yeah it fuckin sucks.

paranoia- EXTREME FUCKING PARANOIA. im paranoid im gonna feel worse and im gonna die and someone in my family will die and that this is all a dream and than if i do something a certain way im going to feel worse and yeah... again, i could go alot more into it, but u get the idea i hope.

severe anxiety and fearfullness---sort of goes with some of the other symptoms.

here are the links of where i got my information.
http://www.webmd.com/schizophrenia/guide/schizophrenia-symptoms-types
http://www.teenagerstoday.com/resources/articles/teenschizophrenia.htm Ok, i didnt post all the symptoms that i have because it would be way to long.. but what really convinces me i have this is that i have delusions, voices, and paranoia. in addition to that, i dont breath right and dont take deep breathes because im paranoid of weed. this is serious guys. anyways, thanks for reading. im going to really try to seek help for this, maybe a mental hospital is what i need for a little bit, but than again, im agoraphobic. i also have all the usual dp and dr symptoms with this so yeah. peace out.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

It's not schizophrenia.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Oh, I forgot, I was agoraphobic for many years and not now. I have no problems going shopping, being in a crowd, or going outdoors. I do have a healthy fear of my neighbors because they are thieves, drug-dealers, and looking to cause people trouble. The cops do stop by regularly. I don't mean to make light of your situation, but it truly may be just overwhelmed emotional feelings from the bad pot episode that may cause an anxiety-induced confusional state. The boyfriend I mentioned in the previous email was delusional: One evening he jumped up out of chair at my home and claimed he was St. Michael and got very excited, then sat back down, with no inkling that he had just claimed something very bizarre. He mixed up fiction and reality and ACTED ON IT. He would tell me things that happened and then when I would research the information by asking other people what he had told me, they would have no idea what I was talking about. I went back to my ex and told him nobody knows what he is talking about and he just had no comment. He became silent when I gently told him that his information wasn't provable. He didn't have the self-reflection to realize that his dreams were being confused with concrete reality. He told me he thought I was his Aunt Jean, one time, and he felt he was having sex with his sister. He had told me many times that his mother was schizophrenic. I feel very sorry for him since he can't self-reflect and won't go see a doctor since he doesn't have any idea something is wrong. He works and loses jobs often and lives in squalor. Doesn't bathe or cut his hair regularly. Drinks and drugs to excess and fights with other people.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> Oh, I forgot, I was agoraphobic for many years and not now. I have no problems going shopping, being in a crowd, or going outdoors. I do have a healthy fear of my neighbors because they are thieves, drug-dealers, and looking to cause people trouble. The cops do stop by regularly. I don't mean to make light of your situation, but it truly may be just overwhelmed emotional feelings from the bad pot episode that may cause an anxiety-induced confusional state. The boyfriend I mentioned in the previous email was delusional: One evening he jumped up out of chair at my home and claimed he was St. Michael and got very excited, then sat back down, with no inkling that he had just claimed something very bizarre. He mixed up fiction and reality and ACTED ON IT. He would tell me things that happened and then when I would research the information by asking other people what he had told me, they would have no idea what I was talking about. I went back to my ex and told him nobody knows what he is talking about and he just had no comment. He became silent when I gently told him that his information wasn't provable. He didn't have the self-reflection to realize that his dreams were being confused with concrete reality. He told me he thought I was his Aunt Jean, one time, and he felt he was having sex with his sister. He had told me many times that his mother was schizophrenic. I feel very sorry for him since he can't self-reflect and won't go see a doctor since he doesn't have any idea something is wrong. He works and loses jobs often and lives in squalor. Doesn't bathe or cut his hair regularly. Drinks and drugs to excess and fights with other people.


This sounds like anxiety disorder to me, but I am not a doctor. All of those irrational thoughts and such can be caused from anxiety alone. You did not say anything about being happy one week and sad the next so that kind of rules out any BP. I do not think it is schizo at all, just anxiety manifesting itself in many ways. You know there is something wrong, most people with schizo think they are perfectly fine. I would run this by your pdoc and see what he thinks.


----------

